# Squirrel calls



## crowvol (Jul 27, 2006)

I've seen Mallardtone squirrel calls on ebay. Can you call squirrels? Well, I suppose you can, but will they come? Where can you go to hear how the call is supposed to sound? Thanks.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I've used them a few times. Sometimes they work, sometimes they don't, mostly don't. A squirrel call will not bring squirrels to you like varmint or duck calls but will often cause the squirrel to give away their location. The young squirrel in distress call will at times get them to move a little in your direction as they are very protective of their young. Best use I've found for one is to get the squirrel to stop moving around so I could get a clean shot or as mentioned to give away their location.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Gohon pretty much summed it up. I have always had more luck with the squirrel in distress call than an actual "squack" call.


----------



## crowvol (Jul 27, 2006)

I think I'll use my standard "sit and wait" technique. Thanks.


----------

